# From Israel with love



## Eugene64 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello every body!

I am a new one here and I would like to introduce my self.
My name is Eugene, I am a wood-carver from Israel. I carving more than 20 years, like to work with lime. I love to carve landscapes and works with a plot. My technique of carving called “deep multi-layer relief”.

A carving for me is not a main cash income, but the way of expression my self, search of a new techniques.

If you would like to acquainte oneself with my latest works, please, visite my web-site http://www.romenka.com.


----------



## sawyerDave (Mar 28, 2008)

*Welcome to AS*

That's some nice work, there!


----------



## smokechase II (Mar 29, 2008)

*I'm impressed*

Are you able to make a good living with your work?

Do you do things like Large Entrance Doors to buildings?

******************

Don't be too mad at me.
I hope to buy a router/drill computerized engraving machine and then touch up that work with hand tools for a craftsman look. Door panels and wood trim throughout a home.
This is what a dreamer without artistic abilities might be able to do.


----------



## carvinmark (Mar 29, 2008)

I enjoyed visiting your site, outstanding work !!! It is easy to see that you are really good. Welcome to AS


----------



## dustytools (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice stuff!!! Welcome to AS!


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 31, 2008)

Is there a lot of shade in those olive groves?
Welcome aboard.


----------

